# How to make a small indoor pond on a budget



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All! I haven't posted here in ages (for a good reason.. I moved to a new city and dissembled my aquariums).

But my aquarist mind kept playing with me until I finally made a pond (easier to maintain in a small apartment). this is it here:






You can read the article on my blog here:
http://jassarbrush.blogspot.com/2014/11/how-to-make-small-indoor-pond-on-budget.html

Please let me know what you think, and feel free to share the link on facebook or twitter.

AJ


----------

